# Mold in houses



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am coming to UAE this week for residence visa stamping and will also search apartment. I just found that mold is a big problem in UAE houses. I am scared about handing over a cheque to landlord only to repent about these problems. My little daughter is sensitive to bad air, please advice me the absolutely most important things I should be looking in an apartment while searching. And also suggest location, areas, & buildings where these serious issues do not exist. I was thinking of Al Majaz and Al Khan Lagoon in Sharjah and was doing a Google search for houses in these areas. I feel lucky I saw these problems ! Please advice.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been living and working in UAE for 16 years and never saw or heard of this problem. Air quality is an issue due to air conditioning and dust in the air.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> I have been living and working in UAE for 16 years and never saw or heard of this problem. Air quality is an issue due to air conditioning and dust in the air.


Unfortunately, mold is a problem in some places. Unless you can immediately see it when you are viewing potential places to live, then you're going to have to take a chance. If you use the search engine in the Dubai forum, you will be able to find some more information. When looking at places to live, always check inside fitted wardrobes.


----------



## kamranki (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,

It is true that mold can be found on walls in some apartments which have central air conditioning installed (true for most apartments / buildings in Abu Dhabi). I would suggest spotting mold / dust at air vents. Being someone who suffers from allergy to dust / mold, I can tell you that it can sometimes be a nuisance. Remember, molds love moist conditions and ensure that apartment can get plenty of fresh air too.


----------

